# 2 little girls ready now



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

I saw that kellyco.com has 2 little girls availble now. One older retired female also available now, and a boy who will be available when he is old enough. The girls are beautiful!!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I saw that kellyco.com has 2 little girls availble now. One older retired female also available now, and a boy who will be available when he is old enough. The girls are beautiful!!![/B]



Do you have a Kellyco Malt? I saw one a couple of years ago some lady at Dairy Queen had a puppy. It was really cute and she just went on and on about Kellyco puppies. I really want one of those little West Virginia puppies, but I doubt I'll ever get one.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I can't recall who here on SM has one from Kellyco. I remember that she was very satisified. I think maybe it was A2z


----------

